# #2 TunerTuesday 300+ expected ( FOLLOW THE RULES ) Dont Miss So-Cal



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

_* PLEASE LOOK @ THE RULES & INFO *_

_*When: TUESDAY March / 25th at 9pm - 11pm **BI-WEEKLY***_
Why to come to this meet:
Chill out & Meet some new people
Have some Bomb food
To Bring Tuesday Nights back
And show every one we can be responsible
Get some professinal pics of your car
(Show off your work and your car)

Details: 

*>>>(LEAVE THE STREET MIND AT HOME)<<<*


*RULES:
DO NOT TOUCH / DAMAGE CARS @ THE MEET 
**NO BURNOUTS!**
(NO REVVING!)
NO STREET RACING!
NO HATING RESPECT EVERYONE!
SHOW RESPECT TO PEOPLE 
PLEASE KEEP YOUR CARS BELOW 3K
**NO SPEEDING IN THE PARKING LOT**
NO REDLINING 1/2 WHEN LEAVING THE MEET
SHOW RESPECT TO POLICE AND CHP
NO FIGHTING KEEP A LEVEL HEAD!
******* PLEASE DONT LITTER *******
(FOLLOW THE RULES) <<Very Important Lets Keep This Spot Clean No Rice
PICK UP AND THROW AWAY TRASH
DO NOT SPEED UP AND DOWN THE LOT
SHOW RESPECT TO SHOPPERS
RESPECT THE SPOT AND NIGHT*



 {The spot}**  ADRESS IS: 2921 Los Feliz Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90039
 ** 


 THIS SPOT HAS OVER 800 PARKING SPOT IF YOUVE BEEN TO KRISPY KREMES YOU WILL KNOW IT CAN FILL UP

*** Please be smart and patient with this meet ( TRIAL MEET) and i sugest you meet up with us before 10PM so you can FIND PARKING *PLEASE DO NOT ATTRACT UNWANTED ATTENTION**** 

PICTURES WILL BE TAKEN BY AUTOTRANSMUTE AND OTHERS PHOTOAGRAPHERS AND COMPANIES

_*FOLLOW THE RULES SO YOU AND I CAN ESTABLISH A LEGIT MEET*_


*RULES:
DO NOT TOUCH / DAMAGE CARS @ THE MEET 
**NO BURNOUTS!**
(NO REVVING!)
NO STREET RACING!
NO HATING RESPECT EVERYONE!
SHOW RESPECT TO PEOPLE 
PLEASE KEEP YOUR CARS BELOW 3K
**NO SPEEDING IN THE PARKING LOT**
NO REDLINING 1/2 WHEN LEAVING THE MEET
SHOW RESPECT TO POLICE AND CHP
NO FIGHTING KEEP A LEVEL HEAD!
******* PLEASE DONT LITTER *******
(FOLLOW THE RULES) <<Very Important Lets Keep This Spot Clean No Rice
PICK UP AND THROW AWAY TRASH
DO NOT SPEED UP AND DOWN THE LOT
SHOW RESPECT TO SHOPPERS
RESPECT THE SPOT AND NIGHT*


_*>>>>WE WILL REPORT ANYONES PLATES TO THE AUTHORITIES IF THEY BURN OUT<<<*_ 

>> PLEASE FOLLOW RULES DONT SPEED AT ALL IN PARKING LOT ( I WILL RIGHT DOWN YOUR PLATES IF YOU CAUSE TROUBLE ) <<<<





















*RULES:
DO NOT TOUCH / DAMAGE CARS @ THE MEET 
**NO BURNOUTS!**
(NO REVVING!)
NO STREET RACING!
NO HATING RESPECT EVERYONE!
SHOW RESPECT TO PEOPLE 
PLEASE KEEP YOUR CARS BELOW 3K
**NO SPEEDING IN THE PARKING LOT**
NO REDLINING 1/2 WHEN LEAVING THE MEET
SHOW RESPECT TO POLICE AND CHP
NO FIGHTING KEEP A LEVEL HEAD!
******* PLEASE DONT LITTER *******
(FOLLOW THE RULES) <<Very Important Lets Keep This Spot Clean No Rice
PICK UP AND THROW AWAY TRASH
DO NOT SPEED UP AND DOWN THE LOT
SHOW RESPECT TO SHOPPERS
RESPECT THE SPOT AND NIGHT*


*( FOLLOW THE RULES ) NO RICE BOYS!!! DONT SPEED IN THE LOT*


----------



## Fueler (Feb 29, 2008)

is it ok to spin some donuts while simultaneously littering a swisher wrapper out the window and screaming obscenities at the top of my lungs


----------



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

Fueler said:


> is it ok to spin some donuts while simultaneously littering a swisher wrapper out the window and screaming obscenities at the top of my lungs




lmao 

no 

but its ok to drop kick a dumb person doing that 

so be security instead


----------



## crazyblue (Nov 23, 2007)

This is to everyone who attended Tuner Tuesdays
First off on the meet of 03/25 L.A.P.Ds finest had to Trip for no reason and kick everyone out and harass them

Now I called the owner of the business that gave me the OK to meet in this lot he said that he’s sorry “he thought it would be ok” But LAPD had another idea of our meet ( cant get anything ok’d by LAPD ) 

So im sorry to say Tuner Tuesday is cancelled Do to LAPD and Other little reasons
Ill tell you what didn’t help ( Ricers / Young High school kids showing off / and people just dicking around ) 

But we had a nice turnout minus the BAD APPLES nice cars I want to thank Honda-tech Supporters , Team Hybrid , Team Gen-x , Phaze 2 , High End , Autotransmute , Socal Civ, and many others that I left out and cant remember there names

Now as of future Meets/shows I will not be hosting any anytime soon until I get a spot on total Lock DOWN cause im sick of this happening and im SORRY for this happening but thank you all who came out and kept the scene alive and understand me when I say I couldn’t stop LAPD at that point I WILL HOST A MEET LATER ON MAYBE STARTING IN MID SUMMER 

And I am recruiting Meet/Show junkies to help me host and keep the scene alive and smart ( security etc etc ) e-mail me @ [email protected]

So as I said sry and thank you if you have any question fill free to ask


----------

